# Blues Mobile



## James Tiberius

Anybody know where I can find a kit to create the "Blues Mobile" from Blues Brothers?


----------



## Seashark

I am assuming you mean the original BB film. Unfortunately, there aren't really any donor kits of that body style; at least none that _I_ am aware of. If you don't already know, the Bluesmobile is a 1974 Dodge Monaco; there were several scales of diecast available a few years ago. Good luck, please post if you find any; I'd love to build a Bluesmobile myself.


----------



## skinnyonce

Just go to the local hobby store and tell them you are on a mission from GOD:tongue:


----------



## djnick66

If you aren't really fussy, AMT did, I think, a 70 Ford four door cop car. Its one of the few four doors out there. It isn't the most common kit, but it was reissued perhaps 3 years ago? There is also the old Johan Plymouth Fury police car, although its a two door.


----------



## Bluesman Mark

djnick66 said:


> If you aren't really fussy, AMT did, I think, a 70 Ford four door cop car. Its one of the few four doors out there. It isn't the most common kit, but it was reissued perhaps 3 years ago? There is also the old Johan Plymouth Fury police car, although its a two door.


The Johan kit is also a four door, (one resides in my stash), & also Round2 has reissued the old MPC Dodge Monaco police car under the "Dukes Of Hazzard" guise again recently. Though it's the mid-sized Monaco, (Dodge moved the Monaco badge to the mid-size sedans in 1975, after the full size 74 Monaco which was the basis for the Bluesmobile came out, from 75 on, full-size Monacos were called "Royal Monaco", I owned one for a few years), it could be used as a start for a Bluesmobile. Scratch building, research & an extended wheelbase would be required.

:dude:


----------



## Scorpitat

And a HUGE PA speaker for the roof! YEAH!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61

Bluesman Mark said:


> ...also Round2 has reissued the old MPC Dodge Monaco police car under the "Dukes Of Hazzard" guise again recently.


IIRC, MPC's Dukes of Hazzard kit and the AMT "Joker Goon Car/Gotham City Police Car" kit are essentially the same kit with different decals and box art.


----------



## SteveR

Some clever company could scan the 1/18 Bluesmobile, I suppose. Maybe it would sell ...


----------



## oshkosh619

Bluesman Mark said:


> The Johan kit is also a four door, (one resides in my stash), & also Round2 has reissued the old MPC Dodge Monaco police car under the "Dukes Of Hazzard" guise again recently. Though it's the mid-sized Monaco, (Dodge moved the Monaco badge to the mid-size sedans in 1975, after the full size 74 Monaco which was the basis for the Bluesmobile came out, from 75 on, full-size Monacos were called "Royal Monaco", I owned one for a few years), it could be used as a start for a Bluesmobile. Scratch building, research & an extended wheelbase would be required.
> 
> :dude:


Actually, you are slightly off on your years here. The 1975 Monaco Police Pursuit was a nearly identical carry-over to the 1974 with some minor trim changes, most prominently the grille and _not_ based on the mid-size platform (which was not introduced until 1976 in the police lineup as the Monaco, it was still the Coronet in '75). The full-size _civilian_ version was re-badged as the _Royal_ Monaco in '75, the full-size police version a year later. The full-size Monaco seen in the early episodes of the _Dukes of Hazzard_ was in fact, a 1975.


----------

